# Happy Christmas To All



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

To all the new friends i have made and to those that i will make....a Merry Christmas to you all.

Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and yours too Keith


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Happy Christmas Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you too Keith.

Hope all your Laverda and Lancia dreams come true in 2008  and many thanks for all your help.

Cheers,

Gary









P.S Good work on BR's f300 too.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all you Electric's, might have to get one in 2008 so that I can finally join in


----------

